

Tron - Replacing cron with centralized scheduler - rhettg
http://engineeringblog.yelp.com/2010/09/tron.html

======
teilo
First a BASIC command (which is the only TRON I personally know), then a
movie, then a kernel, and now a scheduler. Too much name overload.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRON_command>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRON_Project>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tron_(film)>

------
moe
Like most other cron replacements this also looks over-engineered in all the
wrong ways.

Keep It Small and Simple.

